# Tele Boot QQ



## willieboater (Sep 8, 2006)

Howdy Folks,
After 15 years of snowboarding, I have decided to start skiing again. However this time, I am going to move on to Telemark skiing. 
I have been doing a little research on boots, and I am wondering what other people would recommend. I am looking for boots that will "do it all". WIll spend most of this year at the resorts to work on my skills. However, I also would also like the boots to work well for backcountry touring. I havent figured out the differences between boots very well and would love any suggestions, recommendations, etc. 
Thanks a bunch,
Roger


----------



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

T2X will get'er done. The T1 is the best on the market.

I did the same thing last year. I changed from riding to skiing and went the tele route.

168 Hippy Stinx
T1 boots
G3 bindings (the yellow ones)


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

It all depends on your foot configurations. Each company has a niche on the tele boot market ie. Scarpa = narrow high arch hich volume. Every company has a diverse line (BC ALL Mountain Mix Down hill) you need to find the brand that fits you best. I use to tele boot fit at Boulder Ski deals. You can do all the research you want but you really need to see a professional. Boots are the most important item you will ever buy for the mountain. PM me and I can give you some contact numbers for some of the best boot fitters around.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

With the advent of the thermofit liner, lots has changed in the boot fit market. The resort/touring niche is supposedly the Scarpa T2X and Garmont Syner-G (Crispi has one too, not as familiar with their line, but they are good boots.). However, the thermo liners lightened up boots so much that T1's with thermos are lighter than older T2's without. I do lots of tours on my T1's with no problems, but probably you should start with the slightly less beefy model.

As for the differences in fit that Steve Zizzou mentions, that too has been largely (but not entirely) mitigated by the thermo liner, because the liner forms to your foot so well, making the shell itself a bit less of an issue.

regardless, thermofitting your own liners is not a good idea for a beginner, so I do agree with the advice to see a good bootfitter. You also want to insure that you are properly shell fit (this is a length issue), again something a good fitter should do. If they do not first size your foot in the shell with the liners removed, they don't know what they are doing.

The good thing about tele boots is that it is simple, there are only 3 manufacturers to choose from.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I second what Steve Z says- you have to get fitted for the shell. I'm one of those guys that has to fit Scarpa- high arch, low volume. No other boot works, even with the thermofit liners.

Get yourself professionally fitted. Better control, certainly comfort, and warmth are critical to a great season or a shitty one. 

Err on the side of a pure resort setup. There are few tours that you're going to want to do in your first two seasons that you can't get done in a stiffer boot.


----------



## pedro (Nov 8, 2005)

For a "do it all" boot I'd second the t2, syner-g or crispi equivalent depending on what fits best. Fit is key. These style boots are great for touring and will still drive the biggest of skis in-bounds. That said, I know plenty of folks that tour with the bigger boots (T1, ener-g) and like it.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Willie man,
Yep to a pro boot fit. I recommend Neptune's, BOC (by rep only, never been fitted there, but I hear good things), or Bentgate. If you are in the mtns, Wilderness in Silverthorne or the shop in Breck. I think you are best to get a fitter who really knows their tele boots and can make a good recomendation. It is snowing ever so lightly just above my house as I type this........ Sorry, got a little lost there.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Willie man,
Yep to a pro boot fit. I recommend Neptune's, BOC (by rep only, never been fitted there, but I hear good things), or Bentgate. If you are in the mtns, Wilderness in Silverthorne or the shop in Breck. I think you are best to get a fitter who really knows their tele boots and can make a good recomendation. It is snowing ever so lightly just above my house as I type this........ Sorry, got a little lost there.


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Willie man,
Yep to a pro boot fit. I recommend Neptune's, BOC (by rep only, never been fitted there, but I hear good things), or Bentgate. If you are in the mtns, Wilderness in Silverthorne or the shop in Breck. I think you are best to get a fitter who really knows their tele boots and can make a good recomendation. It is snowing ever so lightly just above my house as I type this........ Sorry, got a little lost there.
speak of peace


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Willie man,
Yep to a pro boot fit. I recommend Neptune's, BOC (by rep only, never been fitted there, but I hear good things), or Bentgate. If you are in the mtns, Wilderness in Silverthorne or the shop in Breck. I think you are best to get a fitter who really knows their tele boots and can make a good recomendation. It is snowing ever so lightly just above my house as I type this........ Sorry, got a little lost there.
speak of peace


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

The crispi model is the CXP, I switched from garmont ago and haven't looked back. Tighter heal pocket and wider forfoot is crispi's deal.

As recomended above go to a good bootfitter and if they don't shell fit you then don't buy from them.

Our friends down at confluence kayaks sell tele boots as well.


----------



## chili (Apr 22, 2005)

I was a ski boot/tele boot fitter for a number of years, in Utah and up in Vail. I've tele'd for 7years now and also came from an alpine and boarding background. 
Everyone here has hit the nail on the head. I'd go with whatever boot fit's the shape of your foot, but a beefier one made for the resort, cuz that's where you're gonna spend most of your time in the beginning. The shell fit is super important -one to one and a half fingers behind the heel when your toes are lightly touching the front of the shell in a thin sock..any more than that and you'll be swimmin' in the boot after a few days of skiing in it after the liners break in. Speaking of that, in a properly fit boot, the liners should feel almost uncomfortably tight when your getting them heated and fitted, so don't be alarmed. they will get roomier. Make sure the shop heat molds you too. If they can't or won't, go somewhere else.

I'd also look for a wider ski than you think in the beginning too.. it'll help you exponentially in the pow and crud. -at least 80+mm under the foot

Eventually, if you want the goods.. you'll be lookin' for ski's over 95mm wide.. cuz fat is where it's at baby!!


----------



## chili (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh.. and btw... welcome back from the darkside willieboater.. :twisted:


----------



## couloircat (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd agree go with whatever brand fits best I've been sizing/selling boots for a little while now and disagree about the magic of termofit, yes they are great but I still can't wear scarpas even with the thermofit because their boots don't accomadate my feet, and I've sold many scarpas to people who garmont doesn't work for. I also would agree that you should get a beefier four buckled boot as you will be in the resort most of the time it sounds, and realisticaly since they're all tele boots they're all desinged to tour. True a bigger boot may weigh a little more but it'll be more fun on the downhill as well and unless you're going for huge vert or long traverses we all know it's about the downhill, not the uphill.


----------



## willieboater (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Hey everyone,
Thanks for the information! Y'all have given me more insight on what to look for and expect from boots. And thanks for the information about boot fitters, I'll be taking extra time and care to make sure I get some good boots.


----------



## soylent green (Jul 8, 2004)

Nobody has mentioned that the boot/binding combo is important. G3 binders are really not active enouch to bend a T1 bellows. It really just bends the duckbill. Look into a binding that is well suited for the boot. I switched to Hammerheads from G3 and everything changed.


----------

